# Diffney quiz



## jasconius (16 Dec 2006)

[broken link removed]

Anyone got 
2
22
32
34
38
39
43
57
60
????


----------



## ClubMan (16 Dec 2006)

2: Ask the Audience, 50:50, Phone a Friend


----------



## Henny Penny (16 Dec 2006)

60. Tús maith, leath na hoibre


----------



## jasconius (16 Dec 2006)

Excellent

Keep going!


----------



## ACA (16 Dec 2006)

stuck on loads - think my brains going, too many sausage rolls.
Anybody get them all? and for us non-irish speakers, whats 60 mean??


----------



## Guest109 (16 Dec 2006)

16 rub a dub dub 3 men in a tub


----------



## ClubMan (16 Dec 2006)

ACA said:


> and for us non-irish speakers, whats 60 mean??


It's an old _Irish _saying: a good start is half the work.


----------



## jasconius (16 Dec 2006)

Am up to about sixty

Above ones left


----------



## r2d2 (16 Dec 2006)

I don't have it this year.....Supply some of the clues...


----------



## jasconius (16 Dec 2006)

3  think Zero for Z
4  H for Heineken
6  University Challenge
11 Man with two b
12 shamrock has 3 of them


----------



## Gordanus (17 Dec 2006)

can you not put the whole quiz on?


----------



## denise1234 (17 Dec 2006)

its online on www.diffney.ie 

anyone got numbers 
3 
6
22

Prob very obvious!


----------



## BillK (17 Dec 2006)

6. Your starter for 10 - off University Challenge.


----------



## ACA (17 Dec 2006)

No. 3 - 10 points for a zed in scrabble


----------



## jasconius (17 Dec 2006)

22 answer at bottom of quiz

7 branches of Diffneys for Men


----------



## ACA (18 Dec 2006)

Any idea about 18, 25 or 28?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2006)

28: Frankie Valli & the Four Seasons


----------



## jasconius (19 Dec 2006)

18 Think Diamond
25 Think Nearest Star and you won't be a million miles away


Anyone help on 
34
38
39
57  ?


----------



## ACA (19 Dec 2006)

38 - think Nobel Prize
Haven't a clue with the other 3!!


----------



## Newbie! (19 Dec 2006)

wish i didnt read this thread,....i'm hooked now!!

anyone get 44 or 45??


----------



## car (19 Dec 2006)

39 5 islands of the balearic islands
44 8 pawns on each side in chess
45 baby 1 more time by britney spears  (???)


----------



## jasconius (19 Dec 2006)

43  Kill Bill Vol1
57 Roscommon


----------



## jasconius (21 Dec 2006)

Ok

Think I got em all?

Anybody want help?


----------



## quickmotor (21 Dec 2006)

Hi all, 

I am stuck on these 2 answers.  Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks,

*31.* J L, B T in 1966*34.* T H, 23 R C, E C


----------



## car (21 Dec 2006)

thank god for google...
31:  think politics... I'll post if you still cant get it by lunch tmrw
34: I'll just give this... Tony Hancock, 23 Railway Cuttings, East Cheam


----------



## jasconius (21 Dec 2006)

31 Very Seasonal, think CJH and BA, all with tunnel vision!


----------



## ACA (22 Dec 2006)

32 and 37 left. Think 32 is a film but not sure and haven't a clue about 37!


----------



## car (22 Dec 2006)

think dun laoire and swimming for 37


----------



## jasconius (22 Dec 2006)

32. think of film, glaciers melting


----------



## Gordanus (28 Dec 2006)

H the O half L ???


----------



## jasconius (28 Dec 2006)

Other Half


----------

